# 3D with twin projectors? Any idea how this is done?



## bustedtweeter (Nov 12, 2009)

Does anyone know how to setup a 3D system with twin projectors? I have two pico projectors that I'm interested in doing this with....

Something like this? 










Here's my pico projector hehe


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its not just as simple as using two projectors, your video signal would need to be processed so that it alternates between each projector and slightly out of sync if I remember correctly.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't you also need the movie to be 3d to begin with? Be a serious system just to play the 5 good 3d movies  (though the future is looking good!)

Sounds like a cool project though if you go through with it. Study up on the inner workings of IMAX 3D to see how it's done correctly, don't know where you'd find that info though


----------

